# The Cow goes Moooo



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Sprung51 (Dec 2, 2021)

That’s the way I like steak. My wife would ask you to microwave it for 3 minutes.


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

Meat+fire=good!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Sirloin? I had a fine sirloin off the grill yesterday, slightly more cooked than yours. Melted in my mouth. Soaked it in Wooster sauce, with sprinkles of Southern Flavor and garlic salt.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Had one at the camp this weekend


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Ribeye with salt and pepper.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

toasted italian bread au jus.
jack


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

MrFish said:


> View attachment 1097149


Damn, I've seen cows hurt worse than that get better....


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I thought I was the only one that took pictures of food.


----------

